
Ask HN: Is there a resume/CV version management app? - sicongliu
Nowadays, job seekers need to constantly tailor their cover letters or resume&#x2F;CVs to any specific job posting in order to pass the stupid ATS system that most of the companies use for application screening. It kind of becomes a headache when you need to manage multi-versions of your resume. Is there any app or web service designed for resume version control?
======
gentleteblor
I don't think version control is the issue here. I think the real issue is
that we keep trying to manage the resume as if it's the source of truth.

We need a source of truth for our careers. And from that source of truth we
should be able to generate resumes, portfolios and anything else an employer
might want to see. This source of truth needs to be smart/data. You should be
able to view/edit/filter/generate by company, position, date, tags etc.

That's what i built [1]

The resume is the output of a process. It's not the process itself. It's not
you.

[1] [https://jobrudder.com](https://jobrudder.com)

------
Jugurtha
I use [https://www.overleaf.com/](https://www.overleaf.com/) (formerly
writelatex.com). Here are some features:

* Dual view: LaTeX on the left and rendering on the right.

* A file manager for images, etc within reach.

* \usepackage{} is enough: No need to download packages.

* You can open a new copy of a document and start working on the copy right away.

* You can name versions, etc.

* You can also clone with git for a local copy.

* You can share: read/write or read only. Here are examples of read only links (one is a document I started translating, the other is a course notes doc. Both unfinished: [https://www.overleaf.com/read/nrxgjrnbfyqz](https://www.overleaf.com/read/nrxgjrnbfyqz) [https://www.overleaf.com/read/mcggsjvtxgdd](https://www.overleaf.com/read/mcggsjvtxgdd))

------
luckystrike
You can have a look at Resumonk -
[https://www.resumonk.com](https://www.resumonk.com)

The paid plan allows creation of multiple resumes/cover letters each
customized for a particular job opening. It gives a 'Clone' option that
creates a copy of the existing resume and you can then tweak it based on the
job you are applying. All these versions of your resume/cover letter are
available from your Dashboard for future reference.

Full Disclosure: I'm the Co-Founder of Resumonk.

------
devnonymous
For many years now, I have been maintaining my resume in rst format and then
exporting to pdf (using rst2pdf and a custom style). I version control it
using git. Custom modifications for job applications are done on branches that
live as long as the interview process. (As I wrote this out I thought it would
be nice to also keep a record of the experience in a separate file)

fwiw, I also have tried html, latex and markdown before using rst.

------
probinso
I use github for cover letters and have branches for tailored companies, with
the company name as the branch name.

I have only one acting copy of my resume. I do not change it per company.

------
tbarbugli
would something like jekyll + git and some extra export script work?

